# I hit a parked car!!



## annie wei (Oct 4, 2017)

So I was driving down this narrow road and the on coming traffic and I both tried to pass each other and I swerved too much to the right and hit a parked car. The owner of the car wasn't present at the time so I left my name and phone number, but haven't heard back from the people yet. Their car wasn't too damaged but my lyft rental car has a significant damage.. Will lyft deactivate my account if I report it to them?How much of the damage will the insurance cover it? Im in northern California...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's not like they're not going to find out ... report it now.
We all human, we all make mistakes.
That's what insurance is FOR. 
Mistakes.


----------



## annie wei (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you for your input, but that doesn't answer any of my questions....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Will lyft deactivate my account if I report it to them?_
It doesn't matter if you report it or not - they'll find out. Report it, don't make them catch you.

_How much of the damage will the insurance cover_
All of it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber insurance has a $1,000 deductible. Do you have a personal insurance policy or just through Lyft?


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

What time period were you in - 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If the damage to the other car is less than $1000 and you can negotiate to pay for the damage to them w/o involving insurance... and if you can fix the rental without anyone ever noticing that it was hit... then maybe you can not get deactivated. Also this is assuming no pax in the car to report you.

But since your car is a rental, I kinda doubt you'll be able to make it look like there was never an accident. You'll probably be deactivated. I seem to recall an at fault accident is automatic deactivation. But who knows, maybe you will be lucky and they will be understanding since it involved a parked car and you had no pax.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If the damage to the other car is less than $1000 and you can negotiate to pay for the damage to them w/o involving insurance... and if you can fix the rental without anyone ever noticing that it was hit... then maybe you can not get deactivated. Also this is assuming no pax in the car to report you.
> 
> But since your car is a rental, I kinda doubt you'll be able to make it look like there was never an accident. You'll probably be deactivated. I seem to recall an at fault accident is automatic deactivation. But who knows, maybe you will be lucky and they will be understanding since it involved a parked car and you had no pax.


There is zero deductible for liability


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> View attachment 164118


Thanks.. now I know it was you that hit my car. Lol
Update: I just contacted my lawyer and he'll be serving the Mods with a subpoena for your info Spotscat.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

1. Did anyone see you? Were there any cameras?? Left note???

2. Is the car driveable ?

3. Does Lyft need to know right now?

4. Relax. clear your head. Figure it out tomorrow. It may not be as bad as it seems. And go back and get the note !


----------



## annie wei (Oct 4, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> What time period were you in - 1, 2, or 3?


what do you mean by 1,2 or 3?


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't go to Left just yet. They'll deactivate you once you contact them about this.

Try and figure out if you can fix the damage with a bodyshop/mechanic/etc.... 
Get some quotes. And browse around. *It's going to be a lot. It also might take week(s) for them to fix it too.*

I'm guessing the passenger side view mirror is decapitated and the passenger doors and front fender are scuffed up.

When you look at the quotes you'll receive and find out that it isn't worth it, go to Lyft and tell them what happened. 
At least you'll get that $1000 off of whatever prices you'll get.

Yea, Lyft has Left you but don't worry. 
UBER, (not too sure about this) has this thing where you can rent a car. Hourly.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

annie wei said:


> what do you mean by 1,2 or 3?


When you're doing ride-sharing, there's 3 stages that the ride sharing company will use to determine involvement. Stage 1 is "app on, waiting for call". Stage 2 is "on route to pick up pax". Stage 3 is "on route to drop off pax".

If you were driving the car on personal time (app off, not accepting calls), then the ride sharing company doesn't get involved. Since you have a rental, whomever insures the car outside the ride sharing period is responsible for performing the repairs.

You'd have to tell us who rented the car for us to tell you who to call... Because if it's a Hertz rental, you have to deal with their damage department, if it's a GM maven car then you'd have to deal with them. If it's a lease direct from Lyft, you'd have to deal with the insurance you bought if that works like Uber's program. Uber's direct lease channel makes you buy full coverage insurance on the leased car. Lyft's would be similar, if not exact.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-gm-rental-disaster.147319/

This thread might help.


----------



## doyourpark (Sep 11, 2017)

"3.75" above hit the nail on the head in terms of insurance during the ride stages. You haven't mentioned where the damage occured on your rental, but I'm assuming its on the ride side door panels or front fender? Might be too much to have fixed on your own like Trafficat recommends. Worth the 10 minutes to stop at a shop and get a quick quote though. Would be a good frame of reference when dealing with the rental co's collision dept as well?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

chitown73 said:


> Thanks.. now I know it was you that hit my car. Lol
> Update: I just contacted my lawyer and he'll be serving the Mods with a subpoena for your info Spotscat.


That's some very pretty writing for a serviceman. With handwriting like that then I think Spotscat must have been a cryptic decipher when he served. JK


----------

